# September Rain - Piano & Strings



## Saxer (Aug 27, 2019)

The strings are Samplemodeling Strings stacked with Spitfire Chamber Strings (Performance Legatos).


----------



## I like music (Aug 27, 2019)

Saxer said:


> The strings are Samplemodeling Strings stacked with Spitfire Chamber Strings (Performance Legatos).




This is wonderful. I love the composition, and the strings are singing. As a newly minted owner of SM strings, I'm excited to give it a go. Perhaps this isn't the right place to ask the question, but when it comes to layering libraries, are there any dos-or-dont's? I'm planning on trying to layer with CSS so wondered what might be worth keeping mind (perhaps I should start another thread).


----------



## Saxer (Aug 27, 2019)

I like music said:


> Perhaps this isn't the right place to ask the question, but when it comes to layering libraries, are there any dos-or-dont's? I'm planning on trying to layer with CSS so wondered what might be worth keeping mind (perhaps I should start another thread).


The place is fine. There are no rules for layering but when I layer libraries I try to add something that's missing. Here I like the fresh overtones and noise of SCS but the meat of SM. And I want to play both as a layer. SM and SCS's Performance Legatos are both able to play notes of any length (shorts and legatos) without key switching. And both have (more or less) the same amount of latency. 
The legato latency of CSS needs different editing than SM. So you'll probably need two complete string sections in the template, one for SM and one for CSS with latency control and keyswitches.


----------



## I like music (Aug 27, 2019)

Saxer said:


> The place is fine. There are no rules for layering but when I layer libraries I try to add something that's missing. Here I like the fresh overtones and noise of SCS but the meat of SM. And I want to play both as a layer. SM and SCS's Performance Legatos are both able to play notes of any length (shorts and legatos) without key switching. And both have (more or less) the same amount of latency.
> The legato latency of CSS needs different editing than SM. So you'll probably need two complete string sections in the template, one for SM and one for CSS with latency control and keyswitches.



Makes sense. I'm assuming that layering generally has an additive affect e.g. the ability to craft lines with SM (a major plus) with CSS's tone (which I also like) it is possible to get the bests of both libraries (which is why many people must do it) and not just for tone reasons.

Between my last message and yours, I finally fired it up. Holy crap. The playability is excellent, better than I had thought. And the tone is something I liked much more than I was expecting to. GAS possibly paid off in this case.

Thanks for the help, and for the track too. Sounds great!


----------



## yellowtone (Aug 28, 2019)

Really beautiful piece with amazing sounds/tones, thanks for sharing! To follow on the string layering question above, as a newbie to layering, I’m curious about two things: 1) how do you decide when to layer vs not, and 2) regarding workflow, are you just copying the midi to new tracks, changing the instrument to a different library, updating the automation, levels, etc.? Or are you re-inputting the second layers fresh? Curious from a workflow standpoint and what the best option is for optimal tone/realism... If there’s a tutorial or another thread I should read on this please let me know as well. Cheers!


----------



## Gerald (Aug 28, 2019)

A lesson on the use of the strings vst! Thanks for sharing


----------



## artomatic (Aug 28, 2019)

Great fluidity, combo sound and composition, Saxer.
SM is definitely doing something other string libraries cannot.
The smooth legato lines kinda' reminds me of the strings on "You Only Live Twice"
So hard to program that with even the best strings lib out there.
Thanks for sharing and much respect!


----------



## Hywel (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful, absolutely divine... I wish I could write and arrange like that.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 29, 2019)

Saxer said:


> The strings are Samplemodeling Strings stacked with Spitfire Chamber Strings (Performance Legatos).




Great writing, mate.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## toddkedwards (Aug 29, 2019)

Is this the prequel of Guns N' Roses November Rain? lol jk. 

Loved it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2019)

toddkedwards said:


> Is this the prequel of Guns N' Roses November Rain? lol jk.


Lol, I didn't know that! Actually it was a "write something similar" commissional work concerning another track I wrote years before which was called "Oktober Sun". So calling it "prequel" isn't wrong! They liked it because it was "typical women music".


----------



## pipedr (Aug 31, 2019)

Saxer said:


> The strings are Samplemodeling Strings stacked with Spitfire Chamber Strings (Performance Legatos).



Beautiful stuff! Remarkable. 

Are you using the SM solo, or small or large ensemble to layer? The wet or dry?

Would really be curious to hear the SM and Spitfire strings separately to see what is being added.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 31, 2019)

I wrote this piece a while ago and it was recorded with live players. So I have a real string section recording (8/6/4/3/-) to compare. Here's a snippet of SM solo, SCS solo, SM+SCS, and the real strings. Pizz bass and piano stem is on an extra track if you want to compare in context.

Download here: https://we.tl/t-RoGTUxVnfv

I used the SM Dry ensembles and didn't change anything except adjusting it to my controller settings. Default setting is Large Ensemble. SCS are dry mics only. One instance of Breeze2 for early reflections per section (same amount on SM and SCS) and an additional tail for all strings.
I use one midi track in Logic per section. Each track is connected to an own VEPro instance containing two Kontakt's: one with SM, one with SCS, same Midi channel.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautiful piece.


----------



## I like music (Sep 3, 2019)

Saxer said:


> I wrote this piece a while ago and it was recorded with live players. So I have a real string section recording (8/6/4/3/-) to compare. Here's a snippet of SM solo, SCS solo, SM+SCS, and the real strings. Pizz bass and piano stem is on an extra track if you want to compare in context.
> 
> Download here: https://we.tl/t-RoGTUxVnfv
> 
> ...



I downloaded it. What's this "RealStrings.mp3" one? Sounds like the best strings library I've ever heard! *Cries in poverty*

Thanks for splitting it out. SCS has that nice zing. I can see exactly how it would complement SM. SM has a nice body. I am finding (with my own testing) that there's a certain amount of "mush" in the cellos and lower ranges. I don't know if that is imagined or if others have seen this? I'm assuming EQ will help a lot here?

Again, love the music.


----------



## FinGael (Sep 3, 2019)

This is a lovely piece; I have listened to it more than ten times. Thank you Saxer.

It is interesting though, that I do not associate it to rain. I have never considered myself being a synesthetic person, but I see warm colours of yellow, red and gold when listening to this. Maybe an autumn sunset. It is always interesting that we humans can experience things in so many different ways...


----------



## I like music (Sep 3, 2019)

FinGael said:


> This is a lovely piece; I have listened to it more than ten times. Thank you Saxer.
> 
> It is interesting though, that I do not associate it to rain. I have never considered myself being a synesthetic person, but I see warm colours of yellow, red and gold when listening to this. Maybe a sunset. It is always interesting that we humans can experience things so differently.



I may have been guided by the title, but I saw rain (even though I don't usually "see" or "hear" these things). Weird eh.


----------



## muk (Sep 3, 2019)

Fantastic piece! The play with call and answer is just lovely. The mockup is a real masterclass too.

It reminds me a bit of John Barry's 'You only live twice':




I think it's the use of the minor dominant and the strings cascading downwards that reminded me of John Barry's piece.


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2019)

muk said:


> Fantastic piece! The play with call and answer is just lovely. The mockup is a real masterclass too.
> 
> It reminds me a bit of John Barry's 'You only live twice':
> 
> ...



Ditto! Saxer's piece had been reminding me of something I couldn't place - nice catch.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 3, 2019)

I like music said:


> What's this "RealStrings.mp3" one? Sounds like the best strings library I've ever heard! *Cries in poverty*


Real strings are... well, real strings. People with violins, violas and celli, bows and microphones and stuff. It was recorded a few years ago. Still looking for that library! It was my reference track.

And yes, the Bond intro was an obvious trigger to write that motive! Not really intended but I listened to John Barry's music since my teenage years. Everything comes back.


----------



## DGravel (Sep 3, 2019)

What a beautiful piece. Great composition, especially your arrangement for strings. It flows and moves constantly. I would love to look at the midi file to learn how you've done it !


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 10, 2020)

Excellent arrangement.


----------

